# سؤال لمهندسي الحفر؟



## kareemadel (19 يوليو 2007)

دلوقتي لما يكون في بئر بترول او غاز وعايز تحفر ايه اول حاجه بتعملها بالظبط وازاي بتكمل عمليه الحفر وايه الاصعب الحفر البحري ولا البري ولا مفيش اختلاف كتير......

وهل في برامج معينه بتستخدموها في عمليه الحفر؟


----------



## kareemadel (22 يوليو 2007)

هو ليه مفيش حد بيرد على اسئلتي..................؟


----------



## uae05 (23 يوليو 2007)

مهندسين حفر آبار النفط نادرين ,,, بشكل عام يمكن تشوف لك احد عنده خبره في عمليات حفر آبار النفط ,,, انا بجاوب على اسالتك ,,,

او شيء تعمله انك تجيب جهاز الحفر ,,, وتحفر فيه ,,, لكن لا تسالني ازاي وكيف لانه عمليه الحفر طويله جدا وتستغرق اكثر من ثلاثين يوم ,,, اما بالنسبه للحفر البري والبحري ,,, فالحفر البحري اصعب لكنه اسهل اثناء عمليه النقل للموقع آخر عايز تحفر فيه ,,, والعكس بالنسبه للبري ,,,


نعم توجد برامج كثيره وهي خاصه بشركات السيرفز اي الخدمه ,,,


----------



## احمد العروشي (13 أغسطس 2007)

سِِِِِِِِوالك جميل أخي كريم بس ألاجابة عليه تكون طويلة وشاقة 
انا أخوك احمد عالقريب أنشاءلله التخرج من تخصص هندسة البترول عام , المهم عملية الحفر وكما قال أخي السابق انها مطولة تكمن أساسا بأختيار الشركة الخدمية ومن ثم تجهيز الموقع بالكامل بما يشمل الحفارة وكل المعدات المطلوبة للحفر ومكان الاقامة ,ومن ثم يقوم المشغل وهو رجل الحفارة بأخد تقرير أعد مسبقا بواسطة الجيولوجيين يضم التراكيب المتوقعة للطبقات المراد حفرها ومكان المتوقع للبترول مع أخد العلم ان ه>ا التقرير مبني على التوقعات فعندما يبدأ بالحفر هناك مشاكل غير متوقعة ووبعد >لك وهم شي يتم تفادي وتجنب اغلب مشاكل الحفر بواسطة التحكم الجيد للحفار والاهم هو مهندس سوائل الحفر لان نستخدم السائل العاديwater base mud لحفر الطبقات العادية بمعنى تاثرها يكون بسيط بينما عندما نحفر ألابار الغاز نستخدمoil base mud سائل الزيت رغم تكلفة العالية , من بعدها نبدأ بالحفر بواسطة انابيب الحفر وماعليها من اوزان والاهم من دلك ان يكون فأس الحفر هو ألاسفل بالمجموعة وعادة تختصر بdrilling string بداية من الطبقات القريبة للارض قرابة 1000ft ونضع النوع الاول من انابيب التغليف والاهم وهو conductor casing وطبقا لتقرير الحفر المعد مسبقا يبدأ بالحفر ووضع انابيب التغليف , production casing,liner casing intermediate casing surface casing ,طبعا هدا بشكل عام ممكن نستغني عن بعض الانابيب 
الملحوظة المهمة بالبترول من استكشاف وحفر وانتاج يجب الاخد بأعتبار التكلفة بمعنى ان يتم كل شئ الى التحصل على البترول باقل تكلفة 
والآن هناك تقنية جديدة للحفر تسمى under balance drilling عادة للتخلص من مشاكل loss circulation 
أيضا يمكن ان يكون الحفر بمناطق دات صلابة عالية فيتم الحفر بأقل تكلفة من الحفر بالمناطق دات الطبقات الحساسة لانه تصبح منطقة الانتاج غير محتاجة للتغليف 


اتمنى ان أكون قد لممت لك بعض الاشياء عن ما تريد لانه بحر ولا يستطيع أحد ان يزودك بألتفصيل 
الا من هم أهل ألاختصاص 
أدا كان اي خطأ بمعلوماتي فأنا اتقبل منكم التصحيح لاني لم اتخصص به 


عندي بعض الكتب او بعض ملاحظات اتمنى ان أجد بعض الوقت لازودكم بها 
alaroshe2010*************


----------



## kareemadel (13 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا اخي العروشي على المعلومات وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## asal_80_77 (17 أغسطس 2007)

اضافة بسيطة جدا بعد طبعا متفضل المهندس زملينا بالكلام ان الحفر فى البحر بيكون مكلف عن الحفر البرى لانك بتتعمل مع صخور لان بتتجمع قطرات البترول فى الصخور وعادة بتكون تكلفة الحفر دى عالية جدا والبترول بيتجمع فى مسام الصخور


----------



## hassangafer (22 أغسطس 2007)

أخى العزيز تحية طيبة وبعد يمكننى مساعدتك وإرسال كمية كبيرة من المعلومات حول هندسة الحفر البرى او البحرى فقط مدنا ببريدك الالكترونى لانى ما قدرت ارفق لك ملفات هنا


----------



## mhhalim_eng (14 سبتمبر 2007)

تحية طيبة 
سِِِِِِِِوالك جميل أخي


----------



## kareemadel (15 سبتمبر 2007)

this my e-mail Blue_water201************* and thank for ur answer


----------



## kareemadel (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*************


----------



## azher (20 مايو 2008)

الاخ العزيز ... طبعا بعد عكليا حفر الابار الاستكشافية و التي تكون الاخطر لمعرفة و دراسة المضاهاه الجيولوجية تتكون فكره عن الضغوط المكمنيه المتواجدة للمكن النفطي و بذلك يجب عليك ان توفر ضغط مكني عند الوصول للمكن بمقدار اكثر بقليل عن الضغط المكني لتلافي الضرر الطبقي الذي قد يسببه سائل الحفر و لا يجب ان يكون اقل لانك قد تواجة خطر الاندلاع .. على العموم عملية الاختراق المكمني تقسم الى عدة انواع و بحسب المعدات و طبيهة المكن و الصخور الحاوية على النفط الخام ,, و في هذا تفصيل طويل


----------



## azher (20 مايو 2008)

اسف لبعض الاخطاء المطبعية


----------



## saad82 (22 أغسطس 2009)

[email protected]


----------



## saad82 (22 أغسطس 2009)

ارجو ارسال لي مواضيع عن الحفر البحري والبري
[email protected]


----------



## بندر الوايلي (25 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,, 

قد تكون هذه المشاركة الاولى لي ,, ولكن باذن الله لن تكون الاخيرة ,,

في البداية اعرفكم بنفسي .. المهندس \ بندر الوايلي ,, مهندس بترول وغاز طبيعي من جامعة الملك سعود .. المستوى التاسع 


يمكن يكون الجواب متأخر لكن لكي تعم الفائدة لكل من يقرأ هذا الموضوع لاحقا .. عندي بعض المعلومات البسيطة والمتواضعة حاب ادليها .. 

في البداية : صناعة البترول عبارة عن منظومة متكاملة من الخبراء والمهندسين والفنيين وغيرهم من اصحاب الاختصاص .. كلن بمجاله

سأفرد حديثي عن جزء هندسة الحفر جوابا على سؤال الاخ .. ولكن يجب اولاً ان نتطرق على عجالة لهندسة الاستكشاف

في البداية يتم مسح المنطقة التي يتوقع تجمع الزيت والغاز فيها عن طريق مايعرف بالمسج الارضي او الجوي اذا كانت المنطقة مهجورة .

ثم تؤخذ الصور واللقطات لكي تجمع في المعمل وتكون هناك صورة حقيقية يمكن اعتمادها والعمل عليها في مشاريع الاستكشاف 

ثم يأتي دور الجيولوجيين والجيوفيزائيين .. الذين تقع على عاتهم مهمة وضع تصور مبدئي للمجسم البترولي تحت الارض .. وطريقة ترسب الطبقات .. والتنبؤ بمناطق الضغط المرتفع عن طريق الموجات الزلزالية 

بعد اكمال مشروع الاستكشاف يـُسلم هذا المشروع لمهندس الحفر الذي يقوم بدوره بمشروع على الحاسب الآلي عن طريق برنامج drilling simulator حيث يقوم باجراء محاكاة قبل ان يقوم بعمل اي شي على ارض الواقع

طريقة هذا البرنامج .. يدخل البيانات التي يحصل عليها من مهندسي الاستكشاف .. مثل الاعماق ونوع الصخور والمحتوى المتوقع .. وتدرج الضغط المتوقع 

بعد ان ينتهي من البرنامج ويصل الى التصور المبدئي لمشروع الحفر .. ( من نوع الحفار و نوع سائل الحفر و الزمن اللازم لحفر قدم واحد من كل عمق محدد بطبقة محددة ) بالاضافه الى الدراسة الاقتصادية خصوصا اذا كانت المعدات مستأجره باليوم او بالساعه

بعد ان يـُجلب برج الحفر يبدأ مهندس الحفر بمراقبة المشروع والاستعداد التام لمواجهة اي مفاجأه قد تحدث بسبب عدم توفر بيانات حقيقية وان كل ماتم كان على اساس توقعات وتنبؤات حصلوا عليها من معادلات واجهزة تسجيل من قبل مهندسي الاستكشاف ::
تبدأ عملية الحفر .. وتبدأ مراقبة الفتات الصخري الذي يخرج مع سائل الحفر لمعرفة حدود الطبقات 

وقد تكمن اهمية اخرى لمراقبة فتات الصخور وهي انها قد تحمل بقايا او اثار لمواد هيدروكربونية لم تؤخذ في الحسبان !

وفي نفس الوقت تتم مراقبة كثافة سائل الحفر لأن سائل الحفر عبارة عن طورين من المواد ( سائل + صلب )

السائل هو الطور المتحرك اما ماء او زيت .. اما الصلب فهي الاضافات التي تضاف لتحسين جودة السائل مثل البنتونايت وغيرها .. 

ويجب مراعاة ان الضغط الساكن الناشئ عن عمود سائل الحفر يجب ان يكون اكبر من الضغط المتوقع للصخور وهو 1psi/ft

لكي يتغلب على سوائل المكمن ونتفادى الـ blowout

ولكن يجب ان تكون الزياده بمقدار معقول من 100 الى 300 psi لكي لاتكسر الطبقة الصخرية

بعد ان يتم حفر البئر والوصول لمنطقة الزيت .. يغلق البئر 

ويتم تنزيل مواسير التبطين .. وتتم بعد ذلك عميلة السمنتة .. واكمال البئر 

اكمال البئر له اكثر من شكل .. العوامل اللي تتحكم بنوع الاكمال هي بكرات العزل وانابيب الانتاج

عدد بكرات العزل ونوع انابيب الانتاج هي اللي تتحكم بنوع الاكمال 

بعد ان يكمل البئر يوضع على مرحلة الانتاج ويأتي دور مهندس الانتاج

ويروح مهندس الحفر يحط رجوله بطشط فيه مويه وملح ويقشر لب 

تحياتي


----------



## abdelhakimalghoul (26 أغسطس 2009)

for every body need any answer on drilling operations 
u can ask me , i will give u the answers god willing 
i have 10 years experience on oil field


----------



## محمد كشبور (3 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أنا عضو جديد واحتاج الي كل المعلومات على سوائل الحفر حتى تساعدني في مشروع تخرجي المهم يكون هناك نوع من التفاصيل وبالعربي وبارك الله فيكم


----------

